# My other passion.



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Motorcycles. Love 'em all! Don't care what you ride as long as you're on two wheels (or three in some cases). Being on two wheels with my face in the wind and the bugs in my teeth is better than any therapist. Been using my bike a lot lately for that.

Here's a few pics of my bike. Kawasaki Vulcan 900. I know Christian rides. So who else rides out there? Post up some pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea we totally love some bikes  Here's me riding with my man. He's got a 97 Harley Sportster 


















Hopefully by next year I'll have my own bike. I'm getting and old school Harley Indian


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I ride a completely custom 2000 Honda 929rr sportbike... Try to get pics on in a bit


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOVE me some bikes!!!! right now is the perfect time for some rides to!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's my ride:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

love the old gixxer.
got an 86 myself.it's in pieces.one day going to be bulit.
I've had some wicked fast street drag bikes.
would love to get right financially and build a turbo Busa.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Well my dad and uncles are all harley guys and love there bikes me i like the look of the sport bikes but too scared to get on one after my last ride lol { didnt go so smooth} but here is my sons new bike  lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My current 05 HD SuperGlide at Deal Gap.










My ZX636










My R6


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

636,absolutely the best mid bike on the market then.
Ricky Gadsen burned them boys up with the team green 600's.very little tech work,remap the FI put degreeable cam sprockets gear them and they'll run in the 9's off the bar class in ADBA in the 1/4.sweet,


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I can only express my feelings in a Japanese text face (*0*) <3


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

2008 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R

















2005 KTM EXC 525


























Brayden's first ride on team green









Brayden was born ready to ride










Rockin Mom's helmet


















*Past Bikes*








GSXR 750








07 GSXR 1000








06 Yamaha R1 and 06 Honda CBR 1000








Kangol on CBR Duty








R1








A friend's R1... I call it the Batmobike

Suzuki Superbike Showdown @ Road Atlanta


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

isn't the zx 10 like 20-25# heavier than the zx6?
nice bikes,my second choice behind the Busa.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> My current 05 HD SuperGlide at Deal Gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Deals Gap is FABULOUS riding. Awesome kill boy shots.... Those dudes are awesome.... Love your bikes!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo OFK I'm lovin that Super Glide


----------

